
KitKat's new website - dionyziz
http://kitkat.com
======
RobAley
Nestle is a truly horrible company[1], this hook-up has really re-enforced the
notion in my eyes that Google is now just another big multi-national corp in
the same vein as the rest. It's sad, because I used to think they could show
the world that a big corp didn't have to do things that way. I'm not sure if
they changed or if I was just naive.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nestl%C3%A9#Controversy_and_cri...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nestl%C3%A9#Controversy_and_criticism)

~~~
sharan
You arrived at this conclusion as a result of Android's naming convention
which uses food names instead of version numbers?

~~~
RobAley
No, I arrived at that conclusion because KitKat and Google have both publicly
announced the tie-up, and Google doesn't seem to understand, or more likely
doesn't care, what it means to actively promote a company like Nestle. There
are plently of other "K" foods they could choose if they wanted to.

To be fair, it's not just this incident that helped me reach the conclusion,
its been festering at the back of my mind for a while.

~~~
pixie_
If you avoided every company that has done morally reprehensible things, then
you would probably be naked right now and have no way to get to work.

~~~
RobAley
You would be surprised at what you can achieve with a little effort and using
mainly smaller companies with an ethical bent (certainly ethical clothing and
bicycles are available).

Nevertheless, I agree it is hard, and I'll likely be using some of Googles
services for a while yet. My main point is how my view of them has changed,
and that will make me seek out alternatives when possible.

------
jasonkester
Pretty. But do there exist web browsers that display these scroll-to-animate
sites correctly? Using either mousewheel or dragging the scrollbar (or worse
still, dragging on an iPad), it's never anything but choppy choppiness and I
miss important bits of text as they scroll past entirely between the little
click stops on my mouse wheel.

Surely it must be possible to actually view these sites, as evidenced by the
fact that people keep building them. Is there some web-designer-and-executive-
approver-specific build of Chrome that's built specifically for this effect?

~~~
chr1
Recent version of all browsers have roughly the same performance. But you need
relatively new hardware. Old p4 and on-board graphics card won't handle it.

~~~
jasonkester
I'm on a six month old maxed out Thinkpad W520. I don't think they have much
in the way of newer hardware than that, so I suspect it's more likely that
there's a "smooth scrolling" setting somewhere that one could presumably turn
on to see this effect.

Somebody else mentioned that it's on by default on Macs, thus confirming my
theory about the "web-designer-only" build of Chrome (the same one that
renders those extra blurry fonts that designers like to use on their blogs
correctly). Chances are nobody with a Windows box ever saw this in action
before they pushed it live.

~~~
Fuxy
I'm using the latest Firefox on windows 7 and don't seem to have a problem
with it. Mind you it's a desktop and I'm using a mouse not a touch-pad to
scroll.

The slight choppiness i see is because of how scroll works not the website's
fault.

When you scroll there's a minimum increment that gets detected and the
equivalent on the website for that is quite large. But reducing that would
make you scroll a lot more and would probably be annoying.

If you want the smoothness of a magic mouse use the down arrow on the scroll
bar or your keyboard.

------
davidjgraph
Already been covered
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6323572](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6323572)

~~~
Matti
The differences between the comments posted so far in the two threads seem to
illustrate the importance of the submission title.

------
marcamillion
For those that missed it yesterday, per this[1] BBC article....no money
exchanged hands.

[1] -
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-23926938](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-23926938)

~~~
micampe
In my entire HN history I have never seen a sentence and a link posted more
than this "no money changed hands" one.

~~~
Kiro
It's one of the most important sentences in the history of HN.

------
klimeryk

      <!-- Thanks for viewing the source -->
    

You're welcome, always a pleasure :)

~~~
ollybee
no humans.txt though

~~~
skeletonjelly
Procedurally generated

------
adamc
Adding to my history when I _scroll_ is just a terrible decision.

~~~
polynomial
Their implementation is horrible and completely unnecessary. Pretty as it was,
it's one of the worst UX I've seen all year.

It's possible, easy even, to achieve the same page scroll results (and even
deep-linking fragments if that's a requirement) without taking over the
browser history.

Kind of shameful, really.

------
sbornia
Anyone noticed how funny it is? Even if it's not perfectly coded? God you guys
know how to complain!

------
ramykhuffash
I still prefer regular scrolling to "parallax scrolling." Maybe I'm just
getting old...

~~~
hatu
I pretty much hate it by now. It just acts in a unexpected way and breaks my
usual reading experience.

------
Thereasione
There are easter eggs, type "haveabreak" or "up up down down left right left
right b a".

~~~
FajitaNachos
How did you find these? Just curious.

~~~
poxrud
All the main code is in main.js Take a look at the initEasterEgg() function.

~~~
FajitaNachos
Thanks :)

------
marcamillion
How did this make it to the top of HN 2nd day in a row?

~~~
oneeyedpigeon
* new Android OS imminent

* Google teams up with morally bankrupt (IMO) company

* weird scrolling/animation navigation device becoming mainstream

* first ever sponsored OS?

lots to dicsuss

------
quchen
It's the standard change-background-while-scrolling website that seems to
become fashionable. Am I missing something about this post?

~~~
Brajeshwar
It is preferably referred to as parallax scrolling, which is very common with
single page designs these days. Unless otherwise used with the right intention
and for the right purpose parallax scrolling technique is becoming the new
carousel or from the olden days "skip intro".

~~~
aninhumer
I'm not sure that's the right term. Parallax refers to two or more planes
moving at different speeds to give the illusion of depth.

------
biggfoot
Off topic, but did they get an engineer to write the content? "Thanks to its
world-renowned, tri-core, wafer thin CPU with full chocolate coverage." If
this is intentional sarcasm it is tasteless (pun intended)

~~~
garethadams
"No matter what kind of break you're looking for, with 2 mega-bites, 4 mega-
bites or a chunky-bite option, we've got it covered"

------
gojomo
No wireless. Less space than a Nomad. Lame.

------
omegant
So kitkat bought the new android OS release name for themselves, and released
a coordinated marketing campaign. Is there any insider story on how that
happened somewhere?. Maybe is a bit too early for that.

~~~
zuppy
here:
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-23926938](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-23926938)

"However, Google told the BBC that it had come up with the idea and that
neither side was paying the other."

------
boards2x
Nice looking site. But why associate your product with junk food?

~~~
MDCore
Android Jelly Bean? Android Ice Cream Sandwich? Android Honeycomb (ok that's
not necessarily junk food). Android Eclair, Donut and Cupcake? It's been "junk
food" since 1.5.

~~~
boards2x
True, though so far it was less obvious, as in they're non "processed" snacks
and deserts, and not brand names (as far as I can tell, maybe for North
Americans it is more obvious?)

------
eduardoejp
KitKat just re-defined what a "tablet" means for me.

------
willvarfar
they break back :( But otherwise, lovely.

To think its only going to be people like us that 'get it'

~~~
olive_
i did not realized how back button is important for me until i see me clicking
madly ten times to get back to HN

------
floobynewb
Ugh, read the small print section. Horrible, designed by committee to attempt
to sound like their audience. I sometimes find these quite revealing, although
irritating. It shows how they perceive the people they are targeting with a
product. In this case we are flighty, feckless, caught up in a culture full of
meaningless catch phrases. They have mistaken the irreverence and playfulness
of the y,z gen for low brow incoherence.

~~~
Ntrails
I thoroughly enjoyed it. So maybe I'm the target audience? Although honestly
how anyone could not already be in love with the peanut butter Kit Kat chunky
is frankly beyond my ability to comprehend.

~~~
floobynewb
I loved the overall site. I'm talking specifically about the text at the very
bottom of the page, the small print section.

------
alexlitov
Previous discussion -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6323572](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6323572)

------
FajitaNachos
I enjoyed it. It appears I'm in the minority.

~~~
brokenparser
Yeah, those whiney commenters should take a break!

------
Discordian93
No GPU? Not worth buying if I can't play Crysis on it.

~~~
radiowave
It would melt.

------
alayne
The next version of Android is going to be called Lipitor.

------
hendrik-xdest
Oh no, does that mean that meta keywords are relevant for Google search again?

<meta name="keywords" content="Kit Kat, Kit, Kat, ...." />

------
okeemokee
Those KitKats are not as tasty as they used to be, but the video at the bottom
of the page is really awesome.

------
joeblau
One question I have is why Google (If this website is Google's) is hosting
their stuff on Amazon?

~~~
freehunter
Why would Google own kitkat.com?

------
NicoJuicy
Actually, this was just fun to see, didn't expected this when i navigated to
their site :P

------
mydpy
Nice page. I wish I didn't need to hit the back button as many times as I did
to escape.

------
arxpoetica
I don't think there's nearly enough under the hood. This site needs more code.

------
dalacv
#GrannyEyed. I'm sure I've heard that before somewhere on the inner net.

------
theandrewbailey
Wow. Just wow. It feels like it's my birthday, except it's not.

(My birthday is April 1st.)

------
loceng
I think along with Tesla's marketing - this is one of the top, ever.

------
seymores
I hope this is not going to be a trend because I find it ridiculous.

------
gmcgraffin
4.4mb downloaded for this 1 page, Some bandwidth being used there!

~~~
eCa
It's Android 4.4 after all. Makes sense.

------
lowlevel
I think I'll go get a kit kat out of the vending machine...

------
jnyx
i am utterly amazed. 124 comments for a fucking advertisement site? What's
wrong with this society? And worst, it doesn't work with lynx.

------
andyhmltn
Sweet site but a loading bar.. REALLY?

~~~
Peroni
I think the entire thing is meant to be a bit of a parody.

~~~
andyhmltn
Oh makes sense. It's just so annoying with the amount of sites now that seem
to have loading bars

------
efnx
It's just a line on my iPad.

------
mgrouchy
Well, marketing works it seems.

------
brokenparser
That sweet 404

------
madaxe
They were doing so well until the flash video at the end. :(

~~~
rcavezza
The video was the best part. It poked fun at tech videos: "With adjustable
orientation, it works perfect in portrait or landscape". Genius.

